# Help with bike ID



## wagonmaster Russ (Sep 21, 2008)

Can anyone ID this bike for me?
 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 22, 2008)

*1950s....*

Monark Rocket? 

J A M I E


----------



## wagonmaster Russ (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks,
Maybe.
I have NOO idea, The girl in the picture is my Wife, The bike was very special to her when she was a girl. I'd kind of like to find her one just for kicks. That is the only picture I have, My hope is that someone will recognise the tank logo.

Thanks,
Russ



Aeropsycho said:


> Monark Rocket?
> 
> J A M I E


----------



## wagonmaster Russ (Sep 27, 2008)

Nobody has seen the tank logo before? three circles, like a comet ot meteor?

Thanks,


----------



## Gordon (Oct 6, 2008)

*bike id*

Here is a picture of a JC higgins tank that looks very similar.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 6, 2008)

someone with photoshop needs to take that photo and lighten  it up a little and we'll get more detail and frame recongnition Im thinking its a monark the tank shape seems to look more like a monark but it might be a jc higgins that was made by a monark like my old higgins was. Could be the girls version.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 6, 2008)

monark ...
http://www.nostalgic.net/index.asp?S=arc/bicycles/1950's+Monark+Girls+1.jpg


----------



## wagonmaster Russ (Oct 6, 2008)

BULLSEYE! 
definately a JC higgins, your photo is a match except for color!

Thank you!



Gordon said:


> Here is a picture of a JC higgins tank that looks very similar.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking closely, the head badge looks to be the rectangular JC Higgins badge, not too many other bikes had one that size/shape. I also agree that it's probably one of the Monark bult JCH's of the mid '50s. ~Adam


----------

